# Need several plant IDs please!



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

I got a lot of plants as extras from SNS deals. I don't know what most of them are.

Please ignore the bad pics. Also, please understand that most of these plants are in very poor condition. Most have been floating in my 20L tank with 1.8wpg light, no CO2, and no ferts. It's amazing they're even alive!

This is also posted at TPT. As suggestions come in, I'll try to keep things updated so it can all be kept straight since there are so many plants in one post.

Plants with BLUE headings are identified. Only the last two with RED headings are still in question.

↓---------- 1: Rotala 'Nanjenshan' or 'Viet Nam' ----------↓

_Still not sure which Rotala, but at least I have a basic ID._

I just got this one in very recently. I have no idea what it may be.



















↓---------- 2: Rotala rotundafolia ----------↓

_Other suggestion was Rotala sp. 'colorata'. I'm going to call it Rotala rotundafolia as many have been positive on that ID._

This has been floating in my 20L for 2 months or more. Has a pink color.



















↓---------- 3: Water Sprite ----------↓

_Other suggestion was Water Fern. Going with Water Sprite since that's the suggestion coming up most._

When I first saw this one, I thought it was the very tip of _Wisteria_. But it's been floating in my 20L for 2 months already. I realize I'm not fertilizing that tank, but wouldn't have _Wisteria_ either grown or died by now? I'm not sure if this is a floating plant. Look at the very base of the sideways shot. It looks like there's a tiny part of a stem with the roots growing out from the side of it, not at the bottom like you'd expect from a floating plant.



















↓---------- 4: Ludwigia glandulosa ----------↓

_Lots of positive IDs on this one._

I have two different plants from two different sources, but I think they're the same thing. I've included comparison pictures just in case they're not the same. The larger one has been growing in my 75g while the smaller plant has been floating in the 20L. That may account for the different sizes.

The larger one was sold to me as _Ludwigia Pteropus_, but google doesn't bring anything up with that. I'm thinking it could be either _Ludwigia Glandulosa_ or _Ludwigia Peruensis_ (or are they the same plant?).














































↓---------- 5: Bacopa caroliniana ----------↓

_It's hard to be positive on what kind of Bacopa, but this is close enough._

This one makes me think of a _Bacopa_, but it's getting some red color at the tips. If it is a _Bacopa_, any idea of which _Bacopa_ this might be?



















↓---------- 6: Bacopa monnieri ----------↓

_Seems this one is positively identified now._

Some kind of _Bacopa_ maybe?



















↓---------- 7: Bacopa sp 'colorata' ----------↓

_Not positive on the species of Bacopa, but everyone agrees it is Bacopa._

Again, I'm thinking _Bacopa_. The reddish tip and the bright green tip is from the same plant. I've had this one actually planted in my 20L for a few months. It's putting out new plants from the base.




























↓---------- 8: Bacopa caroliniana ----------↓

_As with the other Bacopas, it's hard to determine the exact species, but all agree it's a Bacopa._

I am fairly sure this is the same as #7 and even #8 below. I think they're all _Bacopas_. Are they the same kind? And if so, which kind of _Bacopa_ are they?



















↓---------- 9: Lysimachia nummularia ----------↓

_Some thought it is a species of Ludwigia, but the pictures I saw didn't seem to match. However, once I saw that Lysimachia nummularia was also called Creeping Jenny, that reminded me that I was given some. So this must be it! Great ID on this one._

Another _Bacopa_, I think. Same or different from 7 & 8?










↓---------- 10: Sagittaria sp.or Sagittaria subulata? ----------↓

_Hmm... I'll have to look this one up. If it's Sagittaria, then it's not even a val, right? Still unsure on this ID, but two sources have suggested Sag instead of Val._

The person from which I obtained these vals called them simply "dwarf vals". I've looked and looked, and I'm thinking they're _Vallisneria Spiralis_, but I'm not sure. They seem very straight leafed, no twists at all. Maybe they'll twist when they're healthier, but so far not even a hint of twisting.










↓---------- 11: Vallisneria Contortionist? Or Americana (a twisted variety)? ----------↓

_Still not sure on this ID. Which val would be a "twisted variety" of Val Americana?_

I bought this a long, long time ago. I thought they were dead, but once I started injecting CO2, they sprang to life! Problem is, I'm not sure which Vals these are. I'd love more of them. I'm thinking they could be _Vallisneria Contortionist_ maybe?










A big thank you to everyone who helps identify these plants! :smile:


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

my guesses:

2 - Rotala sp. 'colorata'?

4 - Luwigia glandulosa

5- Bacopa caroliniana

6 - Bacopa monnieri

7 - Bacopa sp 'colorata'

8 - Bacopa caroliniana?

9 - Ludwigia ovalis?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guesses:

1. you are probably right
2. right. 
3. water sprite
4. right
5. don't know
6. right
7. don't know
8. don't know
9. Lysimachia nummularia
10. Sagittaria sp.
11. Vallisneria americana, a twisted variety.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My guesses for the somewhat unknowns:

5,7, and 8 are all Bacopa, but I couldn't tell you the species.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you all so much! HeyPK, good all on #9. The instant I saw that _Lysimachia nummularia_ was also called Creeping Jenny, I knew you had nailed it.

Still not sure on the last two, #10 and #11. Interesting idea that 10 could be a Sag and not a Val. I'll do some checking on that. I'd really like to get a positive ID on 11 so I can buy some more. I love how twisted it is. Not a gentle twist, but a very pronounced one. Gives some variety in the tank.

All the rest are identified to my satisfaction. So the Blue ones are what I considered done and only the last two in Red are still in question.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Updated #10. I now have two sources suggesting it's a Sag and not a Val. Time to look up the suggested plants to see if I can find pictures matching what I have.


----------



## aquaticonyx (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey, Im glad I saw this. I have the same exact plant as #10. Freebies as well and they called them dwarf vals. I searched and searched and still cant find a plant that matches them but this thread is great news, I now know where to look.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

1) Definitely not najenshan. Najenshan can get some color, but the stems are always green.
3)Ceratopteris cornuta, aka water sprite. It is a fern.
10) Sure looks like dwarf Sag to me
11)Vallisneria americana v. aka contortionist val

Hope that helps.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

It won't let me edit the first post for some reason so I can't correct the names of the plants.

But I have now come to believe that:

#1 is Rotala vietnam
#3 is Ceratopteris cornuta (great ID picture on this page!)
#10 is Sagittaria subulata (dwarf sag)
#11 is Vallisneria contortionist

Thanks to everyone for helping to ID these plants. Now I know their needs and where they fit best in my tank. I've planted most of them by now and am already beginning to see some very good signs.


----------

